

In Bitcoin’s Orbit: Rival Virtual Currencies Vie for Acceptance - kanamekun
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/dealbook/2013/11/24/in-bitcoins-orbit-rival-virtual-currencies-vie-for-acceptance/

======
salient
None of the altcoins really interest me right now besides Zerocoin, which
should be launched in a few months.

~~~
OafTobark
Why zerocoin? The major one everyone talks about is Litecoin but even the
article prefers peercoin. Am I missing something?

